
Kleiner Perkins Shuts Down Its Seed Venture Fund - peterkshultz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-31/kleiner-perkins-shuts-down-seed-venture-fund-as-partners-leave
======
Powerofmene
This is not good news for startups seeking seed funding. Odd that all three
people working on seed funding left randomly and so close together. Despite
these setbacks for startups and KP, I did admire KPs 72 hour turn around
response to startups.

